# Pure Inspiration



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

I LOVE !!! this guys work ( David Hart ) Don't know if his art has been posted before, but I can't get enough. Enjoyhttp://http://www.sideshowmonkey.com/


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*A blank screen*

Can be inspiring...Maybe? I guess?
that's all i get.


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry you feel that way. I was just trying to get people as excited as me. At least it made you feel something , enough to spend time writing.


----------



## Veckah (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for posting this site. I am always looking for good horror art to add to my collection.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Love it! Very cool work!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

*A blank screen*

The link didn't work for me either..


----------



## msmello (Aug 17, 2009)

Try this one: http://www.sideshowmonkey.com/


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I love the site


----------

